# Yellow Tissue when wipe :/



## Becci_Boo86

I have just been to the toilet and when i wiped i noticed the tissue was really yellow. My wee looks alot more yellow and cloudy aswell. It also smells abit stronger!!

what could this be? x


----------



## charlotteliz

Sounds like a uti. Get checked out ASAP x


----------



## Mum2BKW

You might just be dehydrated. Have a couple of big glasses of water and see if your next wee is back to normal :)


----------



## Becci_Boo86

should i cal doctors or just call maternity unit? Dr suppose to be calling me anyway regarding my spd! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

If you're worried about a uti, itd be your doctor you speak to as they'll check and prescribe antibiotics if necessary. As pp said though, it could be dehydration, especially if you're not getting any unusual pains or smells


----------



## BABYPIGLET

I have had the same thing threw the last week.. i got checked and its apparently the changes in hormones :) but i would still double chek for u and lil ones sake


----------



## Smudge101

Chances are the yellow on the tissue is from your urine if that's also more yellow than normal.

I'd try to drink a few large glasses of water and see if it improves. You may be dehydrated, otherwise the docs will be able to prescribe you some antibiotics for a UTI


----------



## xdxxtx

I get this whenever I'm dehydrated. So, I drink a TON for the next few days, and it goes back to normal. I'd try that before worrying about a UTI.


----------



## missmayhem

are you taking EPO??? when i started on it a few weeks back my pee went neon


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids to help flush out your system :hugs:


----------



## Emma867

My wee is cloudy at the mo but it got the all clear this week *shrugs*

Guess its one of those things!


----------

